# New Zealand kayak fishing photos



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, here are a couple of photos from New Zealand, that were sent to me. Taken on different days, I don't know where but I have some suspisions.
What I would give to have one session with results like this here in Oz.
More than happy to give advice as to where in N.Z you may hope to catch even half of this, contact me. North of the Bay of Islands, on google earth put in 'Cavalli Islands' New Zealand.
Enjoy.


----------



## wiseguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Not a bad haul at all

I think everyone would love a session like that


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

It probably helped him that he had a Viking Profish to do it in. :lol:


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Guys

The top photo is Wondaboys yak with some Naki Albacore as we've been doing a spot of small game fishing over here at the moment - the water is boiling with albacore

The bottom one is Grants (From Viking Kayaks NZ) I presume the snaps are from Taraunga

We have the Naki Kayak Fishing Clasic coming up in about three weeks and there's been a lot of effort put into the organising - Already got alot of entries and can't wait - not many sleeps left

Some more Naki fishing photos


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Very impressive catch. I like the look of those Predators. I'll be in the market for a new yak next year how do you find the Predator?


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i would love to go there.....
do you know if they will take a yak over on a flight?
otherwise i may just have to yak over there myself  now that i know how to hypnotize sharks that is 8)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like a bit of fun!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Bloody nice Kingy that blokes holding up there 8)

Are Albacore good eating?

JT


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Some nice fishing there gents, those Albies must be fun in a yak!

JT,

Yeah they are not bad mate, not spectacular but worth a feed. They are the chicken of the sea,in color and texture. We used to cut them into steaks about an inch thick and then fry or bake them. Not sure what the big ones are like, biggest we got was around 12kgs.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> Very impressive catch. I like the look of those Predators. I'll be in the market for a new yak next year how do you find the Predator?


They're magic - easy to paddle track realy straight even without a rudder - heaps of storage and can cary a good pay load
We troll for 4 to 5 hours at about 7km an hour without any problem

The next trick is a Marlin as the waters bubbling with them as well - just have to try and find a small - a 442kg marlin was landed by a 6 metre boat last week

Baldy - those albies sure are fun in a yak. I had one at the side of the yak that would have gone 15kg. I also hooked up on something that towed me fst enough to form a small bow wave while the line was still peeling out

loboloco - If you're over this way, I'm sure one of us locals would find a yak you could borrow and take you out for a fish
We have a few sharks over here - but not like you have over there - I saw a 3mtr mako come out of the water about 3mtrs and splash back down.

JT - You have to make sure you don't over cook them

NM


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am jealous
Fantastic fishing
Well done
Keep the reports coming
Maybe an insight into the gear that you use (rod,reel, line, hooks, bait etc)

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

NM, mate that sounds like a blast, its been along time since I hooked into one and that was on 15kg out of a gameboat, so I can just imagine what the bigger ones would be like on a bit of tupperware :lol: :lol:

I'd be keen to hear what sort of gear your running for them too mate, like you guys apparently we have a good run of albies this year, few yella and no doubt soon enough the blues will follow. Ive been hearing reports of them in fairly close so might be a chance on the yak, got a trip up the NE to St Helens at the end of March, so depending on conditions Im hoping to get outside for a look.

What ive got at the moment is a 4000 penn with 30lb braid and a spare spool of 15lb fused braid. Thats matched to a 5-10kg penn power graph rod, which has a bit of grunt down low. If I wanted to stick with eggbeaters is 4000 big enough do ya think? or start at 6000 maybe? Getting a whole new overhead setup is something Im trying to avoid, got other toys to get first  [forward rod holder...sounder maybe...]

So if you or any of ya mates fish big eggbeaters for the albies n stripeys, Im keen to hear how yas go about it 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice. I'm really jealous now. We have to go more than 40km offshore to find albacore around here. I've always wanted to catch one from a kayak.

BTW: Albacore is awesome when grilled.


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Wigg / Baldy

I use a shimano 4500 bait runner on a 7' Abu 8 - 15kg solid tip

a Fluger Contender GT20 level wind lever drag, on a 6' Abu 15 - 24 kg

and have just bought a TLD25 lever drag on a Raider 6' 15kg to put some hurt on the big kingis and possibly a *small* Marlin

I find the 4500 bait runner great. the only thing is it gets a bit close to being spooled. I'm not sure that you need big gear, just alot of line capacity, as you can probably only put 15 - 20kg of pressure on in a yak. You can put a lot of pressure on while they are at a distance, but make sure you back the drag off as you get the fish closser.

Wondaboy uses similar weight gear. if not lighter than what I use, although he does have a TLD50 for when we go after Marlin (oh to hook a Marlin this year)
He also uses a fly rod (thats always fun to watch)

I run 15kg mono mainline with 130lb leader on my lure/jigs

We've found the small pink or purple & black rubber or feather lures are deadly on the Albies and 150 gram blue Black Magic speed jigs for the kingis

DGax45 - at the moment the Albies are as close 3km, kingis 1km and Marlin 5km - dam we're spoilt.

Good luck with the hunt


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice setups
How deep is the water you fish in?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

wigg said:


> Nice setups
> How deep is the water you fish in?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


40 to 75 metres for Albies

Kingis can be in at 15 to 20 metres


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

You are doing very well to stop those kings in that depth.
Well done
Do you use the gently gently approach?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

wigg said:


> You are doing very well to stop those kings in that depth.
> Well done
> Do you use the gently gently approach?
> 
> ...


Yeah - you can't put too much pressure on or they'd tip you out


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to see the redoubtable Dogfish getting amongst it and I'm wondering if I'm seeing right - is that a tupperware he's in!?!?!... that can't be right..... :shock:

Great read Nakiman and I'm green with envy - been checking out some NZ real estate (hobby) and not only do you have some of the greatest buildings and scenery on the planet you look to have the fishing covered as well!!! .....hardly fair....


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Great read and photos. I know the place well. I lived in Whangarei till 22 before moving to Nelson.

Anyway, my two nephews live in Whangarei and do a lot of yakking with Steven Tapp. They send photos over all the time like that.

You may have caught up with them. Lance and Hadley Watkins.


----------

